# I know nothing.



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok, I know this is a really stupid thing to ask, but I'll try to make it as exact as I can...

I just bought my 1992 Nissan 240SX SE (Fastback). It's basically 100% stock atm. What I want to do is drop in a new engine, because I get the impression that it's not worth the $$$ and effort to get a turbo and bolt it on. My biggest problem is that there's no Nissan dealer in the close area, and I live in the middle of nowhere, AKA BC, Canada.

I was wondering what engine I could get for not more than $2000 (USD) that would not require fabricating new engine mounts, hacking up the frame etc. I would preferably pick a turbo/intercooled engine, and would REALLY like an idea of what a full set-up would cost me. And of course, the key here is performance, performance, performance!

Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

well you have a host of options to chose from
SR20
CA18
RB20
RB25
all are good and one is GREAT. the budget thing might be an issue though. you could pick up an SR20 motorset for about $2000 or so. CA18 too. the RB20 can get as low as $1200 for a set.
it's all about what you feel will suit your needs and budget


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

I assume that because you mentioned the SR20 first, that it's the one people consider *great*?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

The sr20 is a great engine (I drive one and love it) and it's even greater in a 240 chassis. The 1992 you have is a s13 chassis, and the sr20 will bolt right in without modification. This is how the car was originally designed by nissan. It is sold this way in Japan under the name Sylyia, and is powered by a 240+ hp (depending on year) SR20DET instead of the 2.4 liter pickup truck engine it gets for the north american market. However, western enthusiasts have been making Sylvia conversions for years and know how to do it really well. A simple internet search will get you many websites for enthusiast groups and shops that specialize in this conversion and mail-order kits to make the job easy (but not too cheap). Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Oops. It's Sylvia, with a V, not Sylyia. Sorry, but I'm a dumbass.


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks alot guys...

I assume that if I get the headers/intake I'm planning on, I'm not going to be able to use them if I drop in a SR20DET...?

Headers: Hotshot Nissan 240SX KA-24 - NS3009 
Intake: OBX SPORTS CARBON FIBER AIR INTAKE - FB89942


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

different engines. different needs. The SR20DET should already come with a turbo manifold (in place of headers). You might be able to use the filter off of your intake but you ar better off selling it as a set to help pay for your project.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Money wise, it would be a lot smarter just to turbo the KA you already have. By the time you have the SR20deT and swapped in, you can easily have a turbo'd KA pushing much more torque (Ungodly amount) and quite a few horses. They can be monsters if they are put together correctly. And since your 92 is DOHC instead of 89-90 SOHC, I think it's a wiser choice. How many miles do you have on her anyways? That should determine your decision, not just because the SR is more popular.


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

I am currently running 142000km on the engine (about ~90k miles)...

What would a turbo cost me, and how much power would I get out of one? What other mods would I have to do to the engine? New cams, or...?


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Quick1 said:


> *Oops. It's Sylvia, with a V, not Sylyia. Sorry, but I'm a dumbass. *


Well then dumbass, I guess you wouldn't be expected to know that the CORRECT spelling is S*I*LVIA, now would you?

Lusty 240SX, let me ask you something, you drive a 240SX, which was an excellent choice, but who would you rather have giving you advice about your car, 3 people who drive Sentras, or somebody who also drives a 240SX?

You have some options, you have DOHC KA... I will go over a couple things for you. But I must say, this quote was outstanding....


Zexel said:


> *it would be a lot smarter just to turbo the KA you already have. By the time you have the SR20deT and swapped in, you can easily have a turbo'd KA pushing much more torque (Ungodly amount) and quite a few horses.*


Zexel, please, inform me as to where you can find a turbo kit for the KA that can output 205HP without the aid of ANY boltons, all for the low, low price of $2000. Don't forget boys and girls, the SR will respond better to mods than the KA will, so slap an exhaust, downpipe and FMIC on that bad boy, and lets beat some Hondas. If you got a quality turbo kit for the KA, it's going to run you AT LEAST $3,000. How about this, pay $2000 for an SR20, then eBay your KA24.... make yourself a couple hundred bucks. Now your SR20DET is less than $1800.

Now Lusty, back to you. As a young 240SX enthusiast, I can understand your want to modify what you have. Sounds like a good idea. However, if you do intend to go turbo, whether it be KA-T or SR-T, you will not be able to use that header or your intake pipe. In fact, your MAFS is different than the SR, so you may not be able to use your filter, it just depends on the filter design. If you absolutely feel the need to modify your car, GET BRAKES, GET SUSPENSION, GET TIRES. Learn how to drive your car before you go turbo.

FYI-the S13 SR20DET engine doesn't put down 240HP. The S13 puts down 205, the S14 puts down between 210 and 220 and the S15 puts down 250, not the "240+ hp." Also, you don't have a huge range of options if you want to bolt in an engine. You can go KA-T, SR20DET, or CA18DET. I am 99% sure that RB series engines will need custom motor mounts. I may be wrong, but I highly doubt it, as I'm not interested in putting a 6 cylinder engine in my 4 cylinder car.

You also mentioned a Nissan dealership, save your time, breath, gas, and whatever else. They will laugh at you. Number one, they will have 0 experience with any of the RWD SR20 family, nor will they have the technical knowledge or experience on how to put it in and wire it. You are going to have to find a private person or a business to do it for you. I don't know where you are in Canada, but there are several shops that operate in the northern U.S. states.

And my ending statement, don't believe everything you read on forums. I only posted here to clear the air of all the misinformation. You need to read peoples experiences, not their assumptions, or guesses, or their ideas. Especially with something like this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

The SHocking amount of misinformation going on in this post nearly made me lose my cinnamon raisin with cream cheese that I just ate. Thank you Buudweizerr for clearing up all this nonsense. 

A couple more things I would like to add, and I cannot stress these enough. 

Thing 1.) SYLVIA is my aunt, she lives in Virginia.

Thing 2.) When you decide that you want to turbocharge your KA, because you think it will be a "Torque Monster" (haha), realize this, you are spending thousands of dollars on a 90,000 mile motor, which is not built to be turbo, and when you finish building as a turbo, will probably break on you every two weeks. The legend of the turbo KA was pretty much started by a man named Chris May, who *had* one of the nicest turbo KA's ever. Let's review, Chris May spent damn close to 20,000 dollars just to get his car running. He tore down his whole motor, had the block completely machined, got a *new* forged crank, new rods, new pistons, a new head, high cap oil pump, HUGE intercooler, huge radiator, and a TON of other supporting mods. When he was done with his car, he was putting down a scant 430hp and 440ft-lbs, on RACE GAS (110 octane). This was by NO MEANS a bolt on project. If you buy a bolt on turbo "kit" for your KA, you are looking at MAYBE 200hp, MAYBE. This will be at near 7psi, with a front mount intercooler, and stock internals, and believe me, you are NOT going to want to turn the boost up, unless you are a HUGE fan of HUGE detonation. Now think about the SR, which has been known to make 400+ hp, stock rods, stock pistons, stock head, stock head gasket. The VERY minor upgrades you would have to make to get your SR motor in the viscinity of Chris May's $20,000 in modifications car, are fuel pump, intercooler, turbo, injectors, ecu,boost controller, and for shits and giggles we'll say downpipe and exhaust. That's about $5000 in mods, plus the motor, for a faster car, with a TON more potential. I know which one I'd choose. 

Ask yourself this, how many people who preach about the "awesome torque" of the Turbo KA, actually HAVE a turbo KA. 

There is a REASON that the SR swap is so popular, and it's not a trend, or fad, or craze. The motor WORKS, and it is RELIABLE. It is a FACTORY turbo, not a Jim and Bob fabrication, now take advantage of NISSAN'S technology, and get an SR. Given the choice between Nissan and F-Max, I go with Nissan. Thanks for your time, and by the way, try to ignore what everyone else in this thread has said (except Buudweizerr), because it is 99% wrong.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Edisa - I did say Torque Monster...b/c it had quite a bit of torque over hp. None the less you are correct, the SR swap is better in this case. Did you ever notice why I asked him how many miles were on his KA? I mean damn, that wouldn't help? I'm not a dumbass...that's why I asked him.

Buudweiz - Good post, very informatable nonetheless. You are right, it's better to get advice from someone that has a car like theirs then from someone that has one that is practically totally opposite. But an old friend of mine had an old Fastback with Turbo KA. I had nothing to do with the swap, but I did ride in it quite a bit. Again, it had more torque than hp...that's why I said what I did. And costwise, in someway you are correct yes. But to have to deal with all the shit he would have to to do the swap, it is a very reputable swap/engine. I'm not saying don't do it, do it, I mean hell it is your money. BTW, why would it not be possible for a KA turbo kit to throw down more than 205 hp at the wheels w/o bolt ons? It's more than possible. 

I respect both of you b/c you both own 240's, I don't, so obviously you know more. But I use to be a HUGE 240 enthusiast, searched forums and sites all day long. I have done a little research over swaps adn the car, but obviously not enough. I might be ignorant to the fact of this swap, but damn, do you have to be such assholes about it?

edisa - "try to ignore what everyone else in this thread has said (except Buudweizerr), because it is 99% wrong."

What makes it so...WRONG?


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

Ahh... I started a polite flame war... reminds me of the days on the religion forums/bbs... heh. Good ol '97...

Well anyways...



edisapimp said:


> *2.) When you decide that you want to turbocharge your KA, because you think it will be a "Torque Monster" (haha), realize this, you are spending thousands of dollars on a 90,000 mile motor, which is not built to be turbo, and when you finish building as a turbo, will probably break on you every two weeks. *


That was my main worry. I can't really afford to drop in a turbo, if I'm going to be snapping rods left and right, screwing up my block because the cams/pistons/rings can't handle the stress I'm putting on them.



Zexel said:


> *Money wise, it would be a lot smarter just to turbo the KA you already have. By the time you have the SR20deT and swapped in,... And since your 92 is DOHC instead of 89-90 SOHC, I think it's a wiser choice. How many miles do you have on her anyways? That should determine your decision, not just because the SR is more popular. *


Is what made me think that a turbo might not be too bad of an idea. When he said that the miles should determine what I do, *I* thought... "hmmm... 12 year old car... only 142k (km) on it... for this type of car, should probably be closer to 200k... thus my car=(relative) low miles, thus turbo=feasable"

I figured that comment was taking into account any other repairs/upgades I might have to do resulting from the turbo...

When I say "performance, performance, performance!" What I mean is, "Something fast enough and solid enough to rape most hondas, while not costing me an extra $10k"

I love my car, but I don't have the $$$ to go all-out on it right now... 

I think I'm probably going to go with an S13 SR20DET... *IF* I can find one with low miles, and in good condition... and I can get it around a couple of weeks after spring break...



BuudWeizErr said:


> *Don't forget boys and girls, the SR will respond better to mods than the KA will, so slap an exhaust, downpipe and FMIC on that bad boy, and lets beat some Hondas.
> 
> And my ending statement, don't believe everything you read on forums. I only posted here to clear the air of all the misinformation. You need to read peoples experiences, not their assumptions, or guesses, or their ideas. Especially with something like this. *


Downpipe, FMIC? I am not a complete car-nut, well Ok, I am, but I'm still pretty un-knowledgeable... what are these, what do they do?

Re: Hondas. I have a confession to make. I almost bought a CRX before I test-drove this car. I was an avid go-honda! person. And lets be honest, they are pretty damn good cars. They're reliable, and not puny, especially when compared to the other *cough*NORTH-AMERICAN*cough* manufacturers. That said, gimme a Nissan any day. Unless the other option is a NSX.  But now, other than that though... YAY NISSAN! 

I'm having a bit of an interesting time sorting through all of the sh*te on these forums, but I think I'm getting a pretty good idea of what to believe, and so far, I've got some pretty damn good info.

Just finished changing the rad fluid, installing new plugs, new air filter... I'm having WAAAAY too much fun with this car...

Keep debating it though guys... I still have a while before I can actually afford to do this, so please, fight it out to the bitter end... 

And remember, don't hate be because I'm ugly. Hate me because I'm an @$$hole!

(edited because I can't spell, and for a little more clarity)


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

FMIC - Front Mount Intercooler. As opposed to side mount.

Downpipe - Pipe w/ flex section (hopefully!) that runs from manifold to cat. That's why some cars have "Turbo-Back Exhausts" made for them. All have them, just not as a package. that means downpipe, SOMETIMES new cat, and then catback exhaust. 

Lusty - I you feel that you would enjoy the SR better, go for it! Yes the SR will respond better to mods, but will still take money out of your wallet. 

Oh yeah, and my last post when I asked what was so wrong about it? It's not wrong, it's just OTHER information that doesn't comprehend into yours!


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

So... I've decided on a Sr20DET. Probably a redtop S13. I've heard nasty things about the turbos. I'm going to probably want to upgrade asap. I will assume this also means upgrading the intercooler. What else will this entail?

I'm not talking about going for a monster or anything, I just want to put something a little more solid onto my engine. Something that will reliably hold 14psi. I'll probably need a boost controller, a blow-off valve (I think I know what this does, someone please give a good explanation of uses, and why it is a necessity?)

I REALLY don't want to have to get into replacing cams or anything like that. It's a pain in the ass, and as soon as I start on something like that, I'm not going to be able to stop myself 

I'm not really that interested in getting into a HP competition... I just wanna eat some Hondas for breakfast! (With maybe a mustang or two for a mid-day snack)

---- Edit ----

Most engines come with a tranny. Will it be a problem installing this with the engine? Will I have a problem putting it into my car?

Any suggestions for a good single-plate clutch?


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

What did you hear bad about the turbo? Aside from the fact that a few engines are imported with blown turbos, it is a good unit. A friend of mine has been running his at 1 bar for almost a year, with his Profec B. Also, if you are going to run more boost than stock (7 lbs), you need a FMIC, the SMIC sucks. People run 10psi on them, but I wouldn't feel good about doing that. For a boost controller, if you can afford electronic, get a Profec B, good price, good unit. If you can't afford it, make your own manual boost controller, you can make them for like 10 bucks.

A BOV is a vaccum controlled bypass. It sits on your charge pipe, and when your throttle plate closes (like during a shift), it opens up and vents all the compressed air to the atmosphere. If you didn't have a BOV, that compressed air would be shoved back into the compressor and eventually damage it. Your other option would be a recirculating valve, what it does is work exactly like a BOV, except it is routed back into the intake, after the MAFS, before the compressor. The reason for this is that when your MAFS reads all the air coming in, it tells the ECU how much air is going in, so that it can create a proper fuel mixture. When you run an atmospheric BOV, the MAFS has metered x amount of air, so the ECU adds y amount of fuel, however, the amount of air ACTUALLY going into the cylinders is much lower than the MAFS says is going in, and that causes you to run rich, at times enough to stall or backfire.

If you buy your motorset from a reliable source, it WILL come with a tranny. I recommend:
www.phase2motortrend.com
www.afterdark-tuning.com
www.heavythrottle.com

For a good clutch, I have a Centerforce Dual Friction, a lot of people like the ACT clutches, it's more of a preference thing.


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

Not sure where it was, but I seem to remember someone bitching about the stock turbo being pretty weak and prone to failure. Might be completely wrong on that though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

um I hate hondas, and mustangs together there what i'd like to call ~"PUSSIES"~


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

BuudWeizErr said:


> *Don't forget boys and girls, the SR will respond better to mods than the KA will, *


Ok, I would like to see how you can prove this.

What kind of "mods"?

You can't really say one engine is better than the other; in factory form the RWD SR20DE is way underpowered for the chassis. If the KA had a factory turbo NO ONE would complain about lack of power, ever.

In a turbocharged format it is simply a matter of preference. Rocky road (KA), or vanilla (SR)?

And if your goal is drag racing, I strongly suggest using the KA. In fact, there are KA turbos that have run 10's on a mostly rebuilt engine (with upgraded internals and big turbo and added some nitrous)... so to say that SR is better is just plain misleading.

-alex


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm not going to argue with you, I've done it once and I'm not going to do it again. Read this thread:
http://www.garagetuners.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=215


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

You can cut and paste if you want to; that site requires you to register to view the posts.

-alex


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

if you are spending all the time and money for a turbo sr 20 it wouls be a safe bet to get a triple plate clutch for a few hundo more


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

LOL, a triple plate clutch? You don't need a triple plate clutch if you aren't pushing more than 400HP. And you better have at least a grand to drop for a good triple plate clutch. LOL.

If you're doing a stock or mildly modified swap, get an ACT, Centerforce, SPEC... one of those. You don't need some OS Giken or other insane clutch.


----------

